# 4-11 Rig Trip



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Headed out of Perdido pass about 4am. Got to Petronious around 7 and put out trolling gear. The water wasn't great and no action there so we pulled in and headed to Marlin. There was a noticeable break in the water color on the way and the water temp was warmer. The color wasn't cobalt but much better than at the Petronious. We immediately saw birds diving and Tuna breaking the surface. Within 15 minutes hooked a YF and got all the way to the boat with hand on leader when the hook pulled. The Tuna started schooling on top hard and we got another hook up and put that one in the boat. After that they went deep or left boat we didnt hook up another YF after that. Got one bruiser barracuda that we thought was a wahoo for a little while. We put the kite out around noon and had one YF break the water trying to get our hard tail but no hook up. The seas started building and our gps/radar went out so we headed back in around 1:30 and back at dock by 5. It could have been better, but still a good trip.

We hooked the YF on ballyhoo with blue and white duster rig. Same rig and same color both times.

P.S.- Been a while since I posted (or had anything worth posting) but its good to be back. Got married and bought a Condo on Grand Lagoon last fall. Hopefully I will be able to contribute more and not just a closet reader in the next few months!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and pics. Keep 'em coming


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice YFT. Big B. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report. That reminds me of that cuda that cut one of our king mackerel in two last fall. All I saw was that cuda and a chunk of mackerel flying through the air- what a sight!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job and thanks for details on what you hooked up on too.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice tuna!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice work! 

Sorry to hear about your gear. It's always something, huh!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the fish, getting married and buying on the Lagoon


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Whenever you get tuna working the surface like that have you ever thrown a large top water plug at them? Curious if it's worth trying, crazy action if they do like it.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting, nice Star-Kist!


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Whenever you get tuna working the surface like that have you ever thrown a large top water plug at them? Curious if it's worth trying, crazy action if they do like it.


We actually threw some top water poppers at the school but didn't hook anything up. We might have actually spooked them doing that. But I agree, it would be awesome hook up doing that.


----------

